# OMG Is this for REAL??!



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Are there really people out there that would fall for this? 

http://www.kiewelworkingdogs.com/dogs-for-sale.htm#level4

Not to mention that doesn't look like any boxer I've ever seen. :-k


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

I don't remember the details but these guys are very crooked and caused Ivan B. a whole lot of problems. 

Anyone out there recall what went down?


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Here's the link:
http://www.malinois.com/otvitosha/kiewelworkingdogs.html


----------



## Mark Connolly (Jun 19, 2006)

One of the more well known crooks in the business. The sad part is there are so many other unknown scammers looking for a quick buck.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh please, a $63,000 boxer ????? Plus, all the GSD's look to be showline bred - I guess maybe that could explain the prices since the showline dogs are usually much more expensive, and after all, what more do you want in a security dog? I saw a documentary about Meth Heads & how they go on multiple day benders & take stuff apart & think very bizarre thoughts. I wonder if those are the people making up these websites. They've got to be high on something anyway. What a bunch of lowlife crooks.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah, that's pretty sad. I'd hate to see how many (if any) people fall for this. Re the Boxer, he looks like a Boxer to me. Just a bit thicker boned, like many found in Europe.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You have to understand, they have their claims in print, such as this fine claim.

"KWDI has proven year after year our place as the global Industry Leader in providing the absolute best, most effective, reliable and precise Elite, Real Life, Personal Protection Dogs, Security and Police K9’s!"

How can one argue with that????=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

Plus, that boxer looks like a boxer should, and since you have never seen a boxer that looks like that, maybe he IS worth the 63,000.:wink: :-\" :-\" :-\" 

Things to think about.](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) (it is all going to hell too quickly)


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

What a bunch of lowlife crooks! I transferred money to them for that boxer 2 weeks ago.. still no sign of it and they didn't take him down from the site yet!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

His head just looks a bit mastiff-y to me.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

*KWDI specializes in: *

*Schutzhund, IPO, Ring, KNPV, NVBK and more. *

We have provided many dogs that have competed at the BSP, Deutsche Meisterschaft (DM), National and World Championship levels- with the strongest and most respected working/performance bloodlines from the top breeders and trainers in Europe and around the World.
If you're interested in Show dogs, we have access to top V and VA rated dogs from the BSZS, National and World Championship Sieger Show Competitors - with the most respected Show and Conformation Bloodlines from the top breeders and trainers in Europe.

AHHHHHHAHHHAHHHA Smells like bullshit to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Mike, I also have sent them a deposit on this dog, as I plan to compete at the FR MR SCh worlds and was guarenteed a win.

With their vast experience I have no doubt that it is money well spent.

Jay, didn't you get a dog from them????:-\" (passes torch)


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Yep, I do believe thats where Hank, my redtick came from. Jeff didn't you see his pic posted on their site a while back? They guarenteed me he was the only coonhound that wouldn't bay........but then they did say that he had a AWESOME B/H. :-k Still haven't seen neither. ](*,) Should have just bought a new truck!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That was Hank??? The picture was a bit grainy. So he is the youngest grand champion night champion ever in the history of coondogs. Did you talk them down from the 85,000 they wanted???


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

OMG!  I didn't know that Kado is worth $7,000.00 for his piddly obedience and biting on me on a bite bar. I will have to put him up for sale!!! ROFL.

I've seen a similar site, but this one takes the cake.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I heard that when Kendol the 63,000 dollar steroided boxer takes a dump hundred dollar bills come out.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

They sold me a dog with a head on his ass so he could do protection forward and backwards at the same time.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

They actually had to pay ME to take him, and I thought I was getting a deal. :roll:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I had me a 63,000 dollar dog once. I traded him for a 62,500 dollar chicken and a beat up, 67 Chevy! I thunk I done good!:wink:


----------



## Ren Sauder (Apr 5, 2007)

Geezus, they got some of those dogs priced at more than what a car is worth!!! What scammers!! It really would be interesting to know if anyone falls for this BS....maybe somebody with too much money that they can just throw around...

And regarding the Boxer, yes that is what a Boxer should look like (IMO) if you pick up some of the older dog books (dated before the 80's) you will see a huge difference between what the dogs looked like on average back then and what the flashy, light-boned show boxers look like today. Personally I would take a German Boxer (like the ones on that site) over the flashy boxers any day.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Whoa! Some of those dogs are chunky monkeys; particularly the Rottweilers and Dobies. I'd be ashamed to charge that much for fatties.  

Oh, and I recall seeing a warning against these cabbage heads on Ivan B's website. Must take Dalton(Road House) sized balls to mess with someone as well known as him, I'm actually impressed! =D> :roll: 



Andy.


----------



## Carole Goetzelmann (Jun 7, 2007)

I've heard other negative things about this company. Some still pop up on a Google search.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm afraid I can really really beat them !!! =D> 

Have a look at a similar outfit in the UK.. ](*,) :-k 

http://www.canineoperationalsupport.co.uk/dogs_for_sale.html

The video page is unintentionally hilarious:mrgreen: ..

http://www.canineoperationalsupport.co.uk/dogs_in_action.html

Click on a picture for the short clip... :-k ](*,) :-\"


----------



## Stephanie Vanderhaegen (Jul 24, 2007)

OMG and this is a bite?? ](*,) 
http://www.canineoperationalsupport.co.uk/canine_protection2.html


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Those 'German' Boxers and Dobermanns appear to be docked - which would make them about 7 years old, as docking was banned in Germany in 1999/2000. Surely there must be a mistake... :-k


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

BIG mistake.............


----------



## sandra f. johnson (Jul 9, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> What a bunch of lowlife crooks! I transferred money to them for that boxer 2 weeks ago.. still no sign of it and they didn't take him down from the site yet!


You bought one of those dogs for $65 grand??????????


----------



## sandra f. johnson (Jul 9, 2007)

Gary Garner said:


> I'm afraid I can really really beat them !!! =D>
> 
> Have a look at a similar outfit in the UK.. ](*,) :-k
> 
> ...



I love the training area they have and the grandmother standing by.:-k 
Kinda entertaining.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

*QUOTE: 
Originally Posted by Mike Schoonbrood  
What a bunch of lowlife crooks! I transferred money to them for that boxer 2 weeks ago.. still no sign of it and they didn't take him down from the site yet!

You bought one of those dogs for $65 grand??????????


Whats worse, I also sent them money.*


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> *QUOTE:
> Originally Posted by Mike Schoonbrood
> What a bunch of lowlife crooks! I transferred money to them for that boxer 2 weeks ago.. still no sign of it and they didn't take him down from the site yet!
> 
> ...


Me too. Anyone here who didn't?


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Me too. Anyone here who didn't?


What!?!?!?! I sent them all my savings and took out a loan for this dog. I sent them the money about 4 weeks ago! You know how I love Boxers!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Alex Corral said:


> What!?!?!?! I sent them all my savings and took out a loan for this dog. I sent them the money about 4 weeks ago! You know how I love Boxers!


A class action suit, right here on this forum......


----------

